# Before / After



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Apr 11, 2014)

Long time no post.


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Apr 11, 2014)

Beautiful ! I love to see before and afters of winter clips.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Apr 11, 2014)

i kinda miss my fluffies! lol


----------



## lucky seven (Apr 11, 2014)

How do you get them to stand still to be clipped? I use a shedder and elbow grease and after a few minutes, Seven starts nipping at me.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Apr 11, 2014)

Both of mine have been clipped before but they can be fidgety. I have them trained to stop when i say "ah ah" though. The ears are the hardest part for them, so i had to cross tie very tightly and hold them. I don't have a twitch, but i use my hand as one, by putting four fingers (with short nails i may add!!) under the top lip and holding it.


----------



## suz (Apr 11, 2014)

nice looking horses! can't wait to get mine clipped



Amazing how the red winter coats turn out to be dark underneath. My guy will be a gray under his red coat.


----------



## atotton (Apr 11, 2014)

Nice


----------



## Trapeze (Apr 16, 2014)

What blade do you use? I need to clip my mare but worry I will be shaving her too close.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Apr 20, 2014)

I use a #10 blade all over. She takes about 10 days to get a good colour back.


----------



## Danielleee (Apr 21, 2014)

LOVE the second one. pretty face and sweet eyes


----------



## lucky seven (Apr 22, 2014)

The top one looks like he/she is interested in getting into something while your back is turned.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Apr 22, 2014)

lucky seven said:


> The top one looks like he/she is interested in getting into something while your back is turned.


lol leave her for two seconds and she will!!


----------



## wingnut (Apr 28, 2014)

They look great



This is my 4th year clipping and I've learned that the best thing to do to deal with fidgeting is to just ignore it as much as possible, correcting only when they really are moving so much you can't do the job. Short intervals also helps. I've learned to not try and do the whole thing, start to finish, in one fell swoop. A firm and consistent "hand" really goes a long way.


----------

